# Gp/oby/midwife appointments



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

so we will be going to our gp soon with our bfp. 
What is the general way things work with appointments in hospitals? Is it mainly the midwife we will be dealing with and in general how often will my wife be seen? 
Also, Are partners encouraged to attend the appointments? I want to attend them all but there seems to be a bit of inconsistancy with what we are being told with regard to this. My friends tell me that their partners were included in all appointments and encouraged to attend. My wifes friends are saying that partners were not encouraged to attend which I find quite strange. I would have thought both future parents at things like first midwife appointment, for example, would be expected? 

Can anyone clear this up for me please? I dont want to be sitting out in the waiting room while the midwife talks to my wife alone about the upcoming birth of our child, I would want to be involved in that.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

my husband has went to every single appointment and every antenatal. They had no problem with him being there at all. I don't think they'd stop you, her and your choice if you're there really. They always made sure that he could see when I was getting a scan.

We have had all our appointments in the hospital, I chose that because I work in it so its easier. You can chose which hospital you're going to attend and see the midwife at the GP. I've seen mostly consultants at the Royal but I think that's because its IVF.

Ask the GP what they suggest, they'll explain it better than me   

congratulations on your BFP


----------



## Jess1976 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh thank you! 
I feel its so important for me to be involved with everything as its my child too. Thats great.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Once we were discharged from the royal all our apps where is south Tyrone (had my daughter in craigavon) and my husband came to majority of apps,there was one app he couldn't make because it was last min but I videoed it all on my fone for him to watch that evenin and I knew he wouldn't want to miss out so don't worry u can go to all the apps


----------



## irishflower (Apr 13, 2012)

Your wife will mostly just deal with midwives and not consultants etc., unless she's a higher risk pregnancy for some reason.  I have to say that my husband doesn't come to every single appointment as some of them are just to give a urine sample and have blood pressure taken....nothing else is discussed at all unless I have a particular question.  So while he comes to all scans etc., I haven't seen the point in him using his leave from work to watch my blood pressure being taken  

Hope all goes well for you both!


----------

